# Hello from Washington State



## newchance360 (Nov 3, 2016)

Hello all,
I'm fairly new to mice. My ten recent years in breeding/showing akc dogs has taught me that anything under a year is a newbie  In my younger years I was showing horses in hunt seat. In school I was a member of 4H with my dogs and was introduced to junior handling. 
I became smitten with mice when I rescued a feeder mouse.
One rescue feeder soon became 6.
I am on the quest to find a responsible breeder who can provide me with foundation stock for a nice, healthy, temperamently sound fancy mouse line. I'm very interested in color genetics so am looking for mostly broken, splashed, tri and/or satin. I currently have two AOC (Agouti), 1 self black, 1 albino, 1 cream, 1 siamese. (all rescues)

I'm joining for help with my rescues as well as hoping to become acquainted with some fancy breeders. I have found none in my area.
Look forward to chatting with you all in the future. I'll be posting shortly about a recent acquisition that I got and found out she was pregnant.
Thank you!
D


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome,hope you manage to9 link up with some mouse neighbors.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello from GA 

I can't help you offhand with breeders over in that part of the country, but Here is a facebook group where a lot of american breeders hang out and chat so you may be able to have better luck asking there.

Satin is fairly common, broken, splash and tri not quite so much in terms of show breeders but a lot of pet breeders have broken and quite a few with splash/tri.


----------

